# LED's "chirping"?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ikea undercabinet lights. Customer says they're "chirping", more pronounced on high than low. Has anyone experienced this? 

Going over there today to pay off...erm..._meet_ the inspector for final. Not going to waste a lot of time. Customer supplied lights.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ikea makes some cool looking light fixtures, but they rank near the top in terms of pain in the azz factor to install and deal with.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

+25!


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Ikea undercabinet lights. Customer says they're "chirping", more pronounced on high than low. Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> Going over there today to pay off...erm..._meet_ the inspector for final. Not going to waste a lot of time. Customer supplied lights.


Your mom is already complaining about the under cabinet lighting that you installed.:jester:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Sounds like German ****roaches have set up house.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

120/208 said:


> Your mom is already complaining about the under cabinet lighting that you installed.:jester:


No those were old T12's. They hum, they don't chirp. My mother can't hear anyway :laughing: .


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

It's the LED ballast.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Electric_Light said:


> It's the LED ballast.


That's what we figured out. Seriously, I couldn't hear it but two other people could. I don't think I have bad hearing...

...but maybe my ex wife's chirping had an effect on me.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lutron seems to make the best drivers, if you're willing to replace them. I've seen some pretty awful ones.


----------



## N.W.E. (Sep 24, 2014)

There are a ton of terrible drivers out there, customers don't realize that the driver makes up a good portion of the lamp life.


----------

